# how much have you spent tuning/modifying your vehicles?



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Going on from this thread here, how much have you spent tuning/modifying your vehicles?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

around £3k


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Over the 11 years I have had my R32 I have spent over £70k, including the purchase and running.

I have managed to get through £15k in the last 13 months on body work and engine,..... but its well worth it.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Around £4K on parts so far just under the bonnet!! but theres plenty more to come!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm into six figures on modifying and tuning for parts and labour. Everything has been done in the UK. That figure does not include buying the car or a respray or general servicing and maintenance etc.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> ....That figure does not include buying the car or a respray ......


John,

 I did not know you'd had it resprayed!!!

Did you especially have the rear done cream then???? :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MY God, I don't even want to think about it :chairshot 











If it has tits or wheels it is trouble, if it has a GTR badge you will get the best ride of your life. Regardless of cost we all know it is worth it














Smokey :clap:


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

matty32 said:


> around £3k


think thats just my wheels


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Whats ascii code for the pound symbol ??

£ oh you can copy and paste (blush)

roughly 2.5 x so 

£22,something 000

including buying it .

I used to keep a spreadsheet on cost's was was too worried about Mrs seeing it .....

lol


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

So far, around 35K, excluding the purchase price of the car, in the last 12 months.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Car cost a bloody fortune to buy, but spent £14k+ in the last 2 months on engine tuning and goodies for under the bonnet only. Still got rims, slicks, interior goodies etc etc the list goes on & on lol  :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Far too much, if I could turn back time I would do it in a flash and bitch-slap myself.
Deprived of any Skyline motoring pleasures for the past 42 months and counting... :runaway: 

Spent over 15k in the past 12 months in a vein effort trying to get the car up and running for totb but it's still in bits. The misses won't let me spend anymore on the car (understandable) so it's stood still since last Aug looking sorry for itself. 

Have to say a huge thanks to PT and tweenierob for their efforts in trying to help me out with the problems they inherited. 
Hopefully there isn't long left to wait so I can get it finished...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't vote, because I honestly don't know. Not sure I want to know either. 

Whatever it is, it's too much.....so the brunette tells me.


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

£5450 for the car, couple of gators and an oil change, thats it, though it does need a leaky damper changing. So not much so far, though I've not had it two months yet.

On my previous car, a Rover coupe...excess of £10k, 360bhp/tonne stripped out road legal track/drag car, that I did use on the road regularly, it was well worth it. I'm telling myself I wont do anything as daft with the skyline..no-one else seems to believe me .


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well over £30K, but labor costs are significantly cheaper in Korea. If you've seen pics of my current build - the total labor fee, with all of that OCD machining, balancing, head work and bearing fitting, is....£1500!!!

Parts are fixed though, no escaping the cost of parts, so the lion's share of expense has been in uprated and replacement parts - I've held back very little, and much of my car has upgraded or new OEM parts. I've refused to change the exhaust manifolds, intercooler (both are homolgated Group A parts), nor the brake calipers (believing that proper pad and rotor selection, as well as premium and new fluid, is just as important as mere brake size). When I wear out my rotors, I'll upgrade the brakes to Brembo F50s front and rear. Black calipers.

I paid £10K for my car, which came stock except a massive Mines 4" downpipe, a matching Apexi catback, Ohlins coilvers, and an Apexi Power FC. Ah, it had uprated bushings in the suspension here and there, and full HKS Kansai underbody bracing. So I suspect the car had been built up to a nice level of tune, the engine blew, the car got sold on, a stock motor got slapped in, and then my importer sourced that particular car. The cost of the car itself is high by Japanese/UK standards, but it was a good starting point, and since every GT-R in Korea was individually sourced and imported by grey market, the car price reflects that - before tuning.

Sometimes I wish I had either bought a built car (an R33 built to the nines, twin 3037S turbos, CF all over, £25K), but I wouldn't trade any of the learning experiences I've had with my car and tuning it on my own. I started 2 and a half years ago knowing nothing about auto repair and even less about tuning. So, my car's been a sort of automotive university. Cost about the same too! Except instead of some useless diploma, I still have the car


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Too Much !!!!!! I dont really wanna sit down and think about it !!!!!!!  
All boils down to that GTR love affair !
And all sense goes rite out the window.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, look at it this way - I myself may have spent over £50K all told, but you've got to compare that with what else that money can buy. £50K here in Korea could get me a year-old BMW M3, unmodified...and slow!


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

if it flys, floats or fukcs its cheaper to rent it. Thats why I bought my skyline


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

£42 for a new battery yesterday only had the car a week, but weddings nearly paid for, so let the fun begin ( in secret )


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Over £10,000 to present on parts and some labour. Not sure on exact amount.

Im going to be building an RB30 Bottom end and single turbo set up at the end of the year and upto then Ive still got to sort all the suspension out.

Id like to have a complete car to a track/road spec for under £25,000

Baz


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

around 5k up to now but this is only the beginning!! Lots more to come.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Well into £20,000 on my GTST - most is due to it being on it's 4th engine  

Still, careful spending on quality second hand parts has probably saved me £5,000  

STILL would rather have my car over a Ferrari or similar though, money well spent IMO :smokin: 

Other half can't see my point of view though :chuckle:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

topics like this make me drink !


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I can't believe the amount people have spend on their cars. Shocking.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Only*

201.7 XAU 
:thumbsup: 
Makes it easier on the mind using big denominators.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

How much is a GTR bhp in pounds? Not sure, you get 300 free with the car and you can buy extra ones but they get a bit more expensive the more you have already. The ones above 600 or so can get really expensive. I've got 750 and to get that many over 4 years of ownership and about 30,000 miles has cost about double what the car cost originally, but I now have really good ones...


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

mines about £5k in 2 1/2 years


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I put £5k - £10k as I don't want to add it up and know for sure


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

In 3 years with 2 engine rebuilds and a crash plus initial purchase? £29K (ish).


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

jae said:


> 201.7 XAU
> :thumbsup:
> Makes it easier on the mind using big denominators.


3000 XAU, still is painful, especially when you visualize exactly how much 3000 ounces of gold weighs!!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Sincerely hope that's a case of too many zeroes*



kismetcapitan said:


> 3000 XAU, still is painful, especially when you visualize exactly how much 3000 ounces of gold is!!


3,000.00 XAU = £1,365,122.87

£1.36 MILLION:bowdown1: You're insane or a crap typist. Actually, make that "madder than we thought" or a crap typist.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

No idea.....................and I dare not add all the bills up, I'd cry!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I spent 0 don't have a car


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

jae said:


> 3,000.00 XAU = £1,365,122.87
> 
> £1.36 MILLION:bowdown1: You're insane or a crap typist. Actually, make that "madder than we thought" or a crap typist.


I blame the converter...or my crap math 

A mere 110 XAU I've spent  I think I'll spend just 40 more, that's a number the wife can handle


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

I've spent more than £30K excluding purchase of the car itself, maintenance and general servicing. Let's hope my girlfriend doesn't read this...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

dont know ( or more exactly dont want to ) 

but whatever it was it will quite a bit more soon.


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

Dont know exaclty as i really dont want to add it all up. i would say roughly £45k so far and the engine is not quite finished yet! shit hope the other half never reads this or that will be the end of my balls:chairshot

that does include starting with an expensive car which has to be one of the cleanest and finely detailed R33 around

Previouse owner spent £70K on it not including buying the car!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

You notice that this entire tread is always about I hope the "Wife/Girlfriend/other half" do not read this or it will be the end of my "neck/balls/something painful"


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

probably a smidge over 5k in 10 months of ownership, ...havent even started on the engine / brakes yet. 

...loving it :thumbsup:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Just broke the 20k barrier this week 

Jay


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Depends if including repairs/rebuilds on top of the tuning/ modding if so £15k+ (Thats without sitting down and working it out-so could be more)


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Think I spent a couple of grand on the GTT 5 years ago , not much on the 34 gtr maybe about same (not including services), about a grand on the 35 so far .


My marriage is being modded at the moment with a Divorce so I think that will top the list :runaway:


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Let's just say I could of had a clean Series lll 33 GTR to add to my garage to accompany my motor-less 32 GTR


----------



## Lambda One (Jul 3, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> You notice that this entire tread is always about I hope the "Wife/Girlfriend/other half" do not read this or it will be the end of my "neck/balls/something painful"


or Inland Revenue.

Lyndon.


----------



## big-si-R33 (Dec 4, 2008)

:chuckle:mine has gone silly paid 6k for car 3 years ago 2.5k on exhaust,suspension,induction kit,intercooler,GTR rear spoiler 2 years ago, 1k respray 18 months ago. Last August had new engine at cost of 1k with 800.00 HDI exhaust manifold,stage 3 turbo,injectors,fuel pump,afm,ecu,clutch kit,uprated headgasket,boost controller at a cost of 4.5k and have just spent 350.00 on front & rear 3g discs with mintex pads and hel brake hoses in the last month! still not finished its going back to rising sun for the downpipe i want new wheels and i am looking at another respray! :chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Although it was not on a skyline, i spent just over £15,000 on my Mk2 VR6 conversion golf. The skyline tho sure ill beat that lol


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

RSVFOUR said:


> dont know ( or more exactly dont want to )
> 
> but whatever it was it will quite a bit more soon.



Seriously there should be an option to change the band you first selected, 

Mines gone up 2 bands since my first post last August . 


Mind you lots more money but lots more fun: squintdan:squintdan:squintdan


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

if you count rebuilds, mines had 20k poured in 2 years
shocking when its worth about 12k now


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

bought my R32 gtr off a budy back in july..paid 9k euros for it(400bhp spec extremely clean and well looked after)..i have spent that again on the car since..however i do have alot to show for that 9 k.. new forged/cammed engine,gt2860-5s,pump,reg,injectors,0s clutch,alloy rad,plugs,samcos,spitfires,8 pot brake kit,suspension,top arms,interior bits,apexi t-timer and avc-r etc etc etc..totally different car now to the one i bought..and yet for under 20k euros(that its costing me) it will shit porches, ferraris, M power beemers etc etc worth 5 to 10 times that money..OFF THE ROAD:smokin:.and in my opinion my car looks as nice if not nicer than any supercar out there 2..GT-R,s are simply insane and in my opinion are worth every penny you spend.. aslong as you keep it between the ditches:thumbsup:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Over all I must have spent in excess of 25K on my R32 and probably double that on my previous R33....all in the last 7 years... and now I wish I hadn't now the credit crunch is biting.... still I am looking to sell the 32 if things dont pick up soon


----------



## CJEN (Oct 23, 2001)

bought the car in late 2001, just to mantain and NOT tuning up (nor counting insurance) cost me excess of 12k already but it is looking almost brand new


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Ohhh had the car since 2006 and have used over 30k so far


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

£11000 for a standard car, £12000 (excluding fitting costs) to make it non standard . I suppose I need to add another £5000 for garage bills too.

I've always bought new or nearly new parts but also I'm a jammy bugger and get lots of bits way below the going rate i.e. £1200 tein monoflex for £350 with only 2000 miles worth of use or a full set of R34 brembo's swapped for a d-jetro that cost me £325 and then refurbed for free... so if I calculated the mods and what I should have paid I guess nearer £15000 in bits - circa £30000 for a car now worth maybe 7500 .. lol .. well you have to laugh or you'd cry.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

major beeftank said:


> if you count rebuilds, mines had 20k poured in 2 years
> shocking when its worth about 12k now


Old thread!

I've done much more than that in the last year!


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

its all MADNESS:runaway:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

on all 3 around 15k


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Too much..........


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

havent added it up.... as that would be scary but kinda know the ball park.....

its cost me the same as one and a half r35s or a GT3RS and im still counting...... and smiling.... oh and thats two rebuilds, on my 4th set of turbo's, second gearbox, fifth set of wheels in 4 years!!!! 

oh and no finance


----------



## malcs-skyline (Oct 1, 2010)

ive spent £2000 so far as ive only had it a week but will be alot more when finished


----------



## steve3961 (Aug 9, 2010)

There needs to be a "i dread to think" button on the poll lol


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ahh don't we all love our toys.


----------



## Root (Sep 7, 2010)

£10.000 to buy my first R33 GTR £10.000 spent on mods in one year,£22.000 on R34GTR V-Spec £2000 already on wheels and tyres.
(Life is good)


----------



## ernnis (Aug 7, 2009)

£10.000 on mods


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

i have my R33GTR 1months but i have already spent over 8k on mods and lots more will follow

i love my gtr


----------

